# 8 week old puppy not eating



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

She looks very sweet. Taking her to the vet is the right thing to do. Has she been drinking water and peeing regularly? If not or if she's very lethargic maybe you should give the vet a call today and not wait for tomorrow. Perhaps some of the others who have more experience with young puppies will chime in.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If she was mine, I would be at the vet clinic NOW!


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

Good thinking taking her to the vet. I'd probably call to get her in today if you can. Other than that- 1 cup per meal seems like a lot. I'm not an expert by any means but Sadie was eating 1/2c 3 x a day at 8 weeks. She's just eating a bit more than that now at 11 weeks. Your little girl is absolutely precious!


----------



## HarleyTaumoepeau (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for your quick responses everyone. Good update to report, she woke up and ate all her dinner (half a cup) then played around happily for half an hour. 
She drinks lots of water and every time I take her to go the toilet she goes. I will still take her tomorrow morning to the vet for a good check up. 
Would you suggest I take a sample of her poo for the vet to test if she has anything wrong?
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes...take a fresh stool sample with you. It can never hurt!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

she's adorable... as long as she's eating and drinking (and peeing and pooping), she's probably OK. If there is a 24-hour emergency vet near you, it's to keep that number handy. and if there isn't one, ask your vet what to do for after-hours emergencies. 

welcome to GRF--I hope to see more pictures of your little sweetie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
Congratulations on Harley, she's adorable. 

Good to see she's doing better, hope her vet check up goes well. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of this her in the future.


----------



## SadieSunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

HarleyTaumoepeau said:


> Thank you so much for your quick responses everyone. Good update to report, she woke up and ate all her dinner (half a cup) then played around happily for half an hour.
> She drinks lots of water and every time I take her to go the toilet she goes. I will still take her tomorrow morning to the vet for a good check up.
> Would you suggest I take a sample of her poo for the vet to test if she has anything wrong?
> Thanks again everyone.


Great news!


----------



## HarleyTaumoepeau (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Just an update to report. Not a good one unfortunately. 

I took her to the vet and she has worms unfortunately (a bad case too). I just wanted to ask, should i be upset with the breeder that i got her from? I paid a lot of money for her as she was from award winning breeders, and 2 days later she's extremely sick at the vet getting injections and on 3 medications. Today she has been very unwell and i will probably take her back to the vet this afternoon as she might need to go on a drip. 

Any thoughts or opinions on me contacting the breeder and telling them or asking them to Pay for anything? I haven't experienced anything like this before so any input would be much appreciated. She was meant to be a beautiful healthy puppy and it breaks my heart seeing her so sick.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry your baby is sick, I am glad you took her to the vet.

I think you have to read your contract from the breeder and see if there is any health guarantee or any clauses about paying for any problems. 
My breeder wanted me to see a vet within 72 hours of bringing my pup home, which I did and he was just fine. 
Do you have anything stating that you had to take your pup for a checkup within a certain period of time?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad your vet has seen her and she is on her way to feeling better. I noticed you mentioned that she was the timid puppy of the litter. As soon as she has her proper vaccinations (discuss with your vet what problems are severe in your area) be sure that you spend time every day getting her out in the world (even if you just carry her until she's bigger) and let her meet new people and see new things. Continue doing this her whole first year of life to make sure that she does not grow up to be fearful. Her personality being more timid means that you need to give socialization extra attention so she grows up to be confident. Lots of treats and do not let people overwhelm her with attention, try to keep all her experience positive. 

I would absolutely contact her breeder, if she has worms then all the puppies in her litter will as well and their owners should be notified. You could ask what the worming schedule the breeder used was and if she will help pay for the treatment, but I wouldn't count on getting any money. It is very disappointing to try to find a breeder you expect to be doing things the best way possible and then have something go wrong.


----------



## HarleyTaumoepeau (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for your suggestions and helpful tips for the future. i will be sure to check my contract with them now, the breeder said she will talk to the vet and find out what is going on which is a good start.

Harley was given another injection today of antibiotics, and they also gave me some special food to give her which she loves. Its so great seeing her eat, as she wouldn't eat or drink anything for over 17 hours. She wasn't well at all. By the looks of it she is now on the mend. Thank you so much for your support again, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

I can't really respond intelligently, because this is the first time I've ever used a breeder. I do know that worms are almost a given with puppies. Bailey has had two worming doses, even though I never found or saw any worms in her stool. Whether the breeder should be contacted, I dunno. I guess it depends on your relationship. Our Bailey still isn't eating much (unless I doctor it with pumpkin or rice) and our vet said to switch foods. She is eating Kirkland (Costco) brand puppy food, which is what the breeder was using. (Also, the breeder's husband is a vet, and thought the Kirkland was good.) But our vet said Bailey should be chowing down more than she is. So, thinking of switching to Fromm Large Breed Puppy.

I truly hope your puppy gets better.... it is sad, as you say, to see such a beautiful creature so sick. Good luck.


----------

